# sr20det swap on 96 200sx instructions



## 97Hatch (Jun 25, 2002)

hey waz up well m friend just bought an sr20det motor and bought a se-r transmission to mate it with the motor so i was wondering is it had to swap that engine in there he has a 96 200sx se 5-speed ...does anybody have any instructions?????????


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*SEARCH!!!*


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i wouldnt say its that hard, just really time consuming


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You will need axels and many other things.......and please search....


----------



## 97Hatch (Jun 25, 2002)

i searched everywhere but i cant find any instructions on what i need and how to do the swap???need help here


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

do a search online, there are anwsers. try Se-r.net


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

97Hatch said:


> * ...does anybody have any instructions????????? *


yeah... keep the motor, build the motor, sell the tranny, buy SE-R


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

what all do you have on your sr20det so far.You will need the fuel pressure regulator,p.ping, 3" exhaust, intercooler, manifold,boost controler,turbo timer, a/f guage,wiring harness, safc, make an oil line for the turbo from the bottom of the oil pan. And make sure you ask a Nissan mechanic that knows what he is doing in order to get the car right. I have heard that putting a turboed engine is very difficult and dangerous to work cause you could mess up anything on your car.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, you can try a search, but if not let me know I will try to get you an email address of a guy who was willing to help me instead of telling me to search, let me know or email me at [email protected]


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I usually sit back and keep my mouth shut when I see a question like this posted. It's like watching a bad movie where someone drops their soap in prison...or like someone driving a Honda.  

Specs and Info on what you'll need:

http://www.se-r.net/engine/swap/

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/de_det_differences.html

Install photos and turbo projects:

http://www.se-r.net/multimedia/pictures/skunkworks/

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/project_cars/searl_tate/

Now do the rest of the search yourself, and next time get your own damn soap!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *I usually sit back and keep my mouth shut when I see a question like this posted. It's like watching a bad movie where someone drops their soap in prison...or like someone driving a Honda.  *


LOL!


----------

